# 3rd Guess Contest for Mule Deer



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

*CONTEST IS CLOSED-- Go to Page 7 for results*

You guys bored with this yet? Hopefully it gives a real answer to help us judge mule deer on the hoof. Time to try a guess without the velvet.

This contest will be a little different-- Guess each of the 2 bucks' width and *ADD* them together and that sum will be the answer. I remember talking width as a youth around the campfire so the contests will just focus on how wide the buck's are in the photos. I might not have them perfectly photo'ed from the front, but should be close enough to get us an idea.

To make it interesting, I'll throw some cash on the table for the winner. You choose- A $20 bill will be mailed to the winner or $50 in-shop credit at my taxidermy shop in American Fork. (I don't care if you delay the decision until after the hunts this Fall) Either way you win.

Rules-- 
Guess the width of EACH buck to the nearest 1/8 of an inch (this will give us more possibilities) and add the TWO numbers together to come up with your answer. (example is 18 2/8 + 20 1/8 = the final answer of 38 3/8 )
Guess should be in inches and 1/8s of an inch. ( example 24 2/8 )
1 guess per user.
No editing your post once you hit enter.
No over or under rules, just the closest.
If multiple entrants choose the same width or if there are multiple users the same difference apart, I will throw the user names in a hat and have my 8 year old draw the winner.
Mailing address must be in the USA- I'm not mailing outside the country.
The answer will come by the weekend of Aug3rd.
No whining if you don't win, this is just for fun.
I measure width on the square, not diagonally. 
You can throw in a B&C score for fun, but it won't do anything for this contest-- I don't have the exact score of each buck, but I do know the range each falls into.

These bucks were killed in Utah by a father and son. Solid examples of mature bucks. I put them together and placed them on the pedestal to combine the memory for my clients. This also shows the difference between an upright pose (top) and a semi-sneak pose (bottom)


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful mount (s)! 

I'm going with 24, 22 respectively totaling 46.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

28-6/8 + 27-7/8 = 56-5/8


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Top 25 5/8
Bottom 24 3/8
Total 50


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Top 27 6/8
Bottom 25 6/8
Total 53 4/8


----------



## Beast (Apr 4, 2010)

51 2/8


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Total: 49 2/8


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Top - 27 2/8
Bottom 25 1/8
Combined 52 3/8 and some awesome memories.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh and packout, of course we're not bored with these!!! Thanks for doing them.


----------



## avidhntr3 (Sep 26, 2007)

Top 28 even
Bottom 24 7/8

Total: 52 7/8


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

Total width - 51 and 6/8".


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

26 3/8 + 25 1/8 = 51 4/8


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

53 1/2


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

49 7/8


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

50 7/8


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

26+25=51"


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

27+25=52


----------



## jsc (Nov 13, 2007)

50 3/8


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

48 1/2


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Top 26 4/8
Bottom 25 3/8

Total 51 7/8


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Top: 26 5/8
Bottom: 25 2/8
Total: 51 7/8


----------



## hunter24 (Oct 20, 2010)

top: 25 3/8"
bottom: 24"
both 49 3/8"


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

49 6/8 

Awesome mount! If I ever get another buck worthy of spending the $$ on I hope to take my buck I have now and do something very similar to this. Nice work!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

49"


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

49 1/8----ss


----------



## roxfan (Oct 25, 2007)

53 1/8


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Total = 48.25"

Good looking mount


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

55 2/8


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

top, 26 4/8" bottom 26" even, bringing a total of 52 4/8" together


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

50 1/8


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

25 1/8 top

23 3/8 bottom

48 4/8 total


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

50 2/8


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

27.6 top 25.6 bottom

Total

53.2


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

51 4/8


----------



## DarKHorN (Mar 4, 2012)

47 7/8


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

47 3/8"


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm with jsc--50 3/8 (top 26 1/8, bottom 24 2/8).


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

51 4/8


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

45 5/8 This is way fun. Good thinking.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Top 26
Bottom 24

50" on the nuts


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Very nice mounts! Just to be different than NHS I'll go 49 7/8 (on the nuts).


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

54 6/8


----------



## JDub17 (Jun 25, 2013)

55 1/2


----------



## BAC (Mar 28, 2010)

Top 26 2/8
Bottom 23 2/8
Total = 49 4/8


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

48 1/8


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

26 3/8 top
24 7/8 bottom

= 51 2/8 "


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I have a decent tag to hunt on this Fall, I might be recruiting a "posse" based on these contests. hahaha


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Packout, that is a really cool display. 
Also, I'm really shocked with seeing so many 50+" guesses. I wonder if people are fooled by the ears being pinned back on both bucks.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

54-2/8


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> Very nice mounts! Just to be different than NHS I'll go 49 7/8 (on the nuts).


What, who changed the rules? I thought it was the width of the antlers??


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

25 2/8
23 7/8
49 1/8


----------



## mycoltbug (Jan 21, 2013)

28 1/8
22 3/8
______
50 1/2"


----------



## Schleppy (Jul 16, 2008)

49 3/8


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

46 5/8


----------



## Jonwo (Apr 29, 2010)

50 1/8


----------



## saturn_guy (Jan 17, 2009)

49 4/8


----------



## burge (Sep 11, 2007)

48 6/8


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

45 1/8


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

54 5/8


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

48 2/8
top - 26
bottom - 22 2/8


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm going to let this one go a day or two more so some of the weekend visitors have a chance. Look for an update in the next couple days.


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

52 1/4


----------



## provoflyfisher (Jun 12, 2008)

47 6/8


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Contest is Closed

The results are--- 
Top buck 26 1/8
Bottom buck 24 2/8
Total = 50 3/8

We had two users guess 50 3/8-- JSC and AfCyn. I put their names in a hat, my 8 yo old drew, and out came AfCyn. AF even guessed both bucks' width correct, but that just gets him bragging rights. I'll PM him and have him choose what he'd like.

In another thread, Ridge shows us the difference ears can make when looking at width. This is very true as bucks come in many different shapes and sizes. A good rule of thumb is a mature buck will have 20-22 inch ears when alert and in his winter coat. Summer coats are shorter and thus the ears and body will appear smaller, usually 19-21 ear width for early season bucks. Another point when judging is the size of the deer's head and body, which can increase or decrease how wide they look in proportion to their body. Pinning their ears a little for their pose can highlight the antlers.

Let's try one more contest next week with another different twist.


----------



## Jonwo (Apr 29, 2010)

dang off by 2/8 =\


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

AFCYN was entered? If I had known that, I wouldn't have ever ventured with a guess. That guy IS Mr. Weights&Measures. Don't ever get in a estimating game with AFCYN, you will loose every time. It doesn't matter the unit of measure. Length, distance, weight, time, temperature...makes no difference.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

:Cry:missed by 1/8 inch!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Sweet! Thanks Packout. I think I'll go with the $50 credit for taxidermy work. I'm gonna' need it this year.


----------

